# Laika 710R



## Jeff90 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi I just bought one of these in Italy where I live. I asked the dealer to have the manuals in English but of course they are in Italian. So what I am after is a pdf version of the laika user manual and the fiat van manual. I know it is a big ask but I would really appreciate it. I have tried asking Laika for this but no luck.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Laika*

Try the Laika Club of Great Britain, maybe someone there can help. You will need a bit more information like year of manufacture type of engine etc.

http://www.laikaclub.com/


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Lowdhams nottingham used to be an agent,they may have some manuals,tips etc.
Ted.


----------

